# Sidewalks prices



## lashom35 (Jun 21, 2009)

What are the latest prices for sidewalk shoveling and salting per ln foot at 4' wide with salt. We provide service in upstate ny and have accounts that get shoveled every 1-2". Thanks for any input.


----------



## PGLC (Jan 3, 2009)

lashom35;801428 said:


> What are the latest prices for sidewalk shoveling and salting per ln foot at 4' wide with salt. We provide service in upstate ny and have accounts that get shoveled every 1-2". Thanks for any input.


I've been using 15 cents per linear foot with salt.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

What are you using? Stick plows? Blowers? Powered brooms? ATV's? Skid loaders?

Sidewalk pricing varies widely based on equipment used, and level of difficulty. Nice, flat, 4' sidewalks go a lot quicker than uneven, steps, etc... Figure out how many hours it's going to take, what you're costs are for labor and equipment, and how much you want to make. I could tell you what I get for a sidewalk with a bobcat or ATV, but I'd blow you out of the water if you're using manual labor with shovels, just as an example.

That may or may not help, but it's like anything in this business, using "magic numbers" or "formulas" could be a recipe for failure. You could be leaving a lot of money on the table due to the labor required, or you could get severely undercut by someone with a lot more efficient equipment...


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

heres what i do; i do a church parking lot and they have a rather wide sidewalk. )2 trucks width.) for that account sidewalks are free because i can sit in the warmth of my truck and do it. but the also have a wheel chair ramp that easy tho. and for commercial side walks u most likely will salt. so dont forget to charge for that,



on residential lots, sidewalks are usualy free. unless they want you to do there patio or something then that costs extra. but (its realy not free, i just include it in price and they think they get a good deal)xysport


----------

